# New kitten using my bed as a toilet...help!



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

My new kitten has started to go to the washroom on my bed. He first started on a bed in one room so i locked him out and now he is going on the bed in another room. I have litter boxes in the bedrooom, on my main floor and in the basement (where my other two cats go) I keep them clean and I use the litter that the kitten is used too. He goes in the litter box all the time but why is he liking to go on the beds as well? I replaced the sheets and have even sprayed cologne on the bed! Do you think it has something to do with the other cats? How do I correct the problem?


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Pick up an enzyme cleaner to clean the areas he's sprayed, since his scent is still there, and will draw him back (cologne isn't enough unfortunatley). I'm not sure exactly how to solve the problem, since he is using the litter box as well... are you noticing any patterns occuring when he does it (does he do it when you're not home, or when one of the other cats are bothering him, etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

How old is the kitten?
I am going through this exact same situation!
I cant believe all the posts about this the past 2 weeks.

My Duchess is 14 weeks old, I confined her first in a large dog crate.
It has a hammock, and litterbox. I let her out to eat while I scoop the box. Now she has graduated out of the cage....she is in one room.
She is using good litter habits...but I am afraid to let her roam
the house again...I just know she is gonna pee! 

How many cats do you have? How many boxes? (edit...I see you said 3)
Are the boxes on hard flooring? I added carpet samples under the boxes to make them softer...and I make sure to keep the litter deep.


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

I am thinking he is being bullied so at night I keep the Bully (Lazio) locked in my room with me so the new kitten has free roam of the house and the 4 litter boxes. After two days of this I have seen him go in the litter box once and have not found any accidents so far. The Bedrooms are locked all the time and will remain locked for 2 weeks or so until he is only using the boxes. Hopefully when I allow him back in the bedrooms he will not go back to his "toilet bed" ways.
thanks for the suggestions


----------



## StarFish (Jan 10, 2005)

Our kitten seemed to have a problem with this. I put him in the basement for a week only and slowly weened him back to the entrie house. I still have my trust issues with him but have not found an accident since. We got him on antibotics just in case and took all the vets steps. It can get better just be patient with them.


----------

